# tires



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys my dad has a 2010 polaris 550 and he was wondering what are very good tires for a little bit of mudding and mostly trail ridin but doesnt wear fast on the road? sometimes we have to run roads to get where we want to go and i got my own tires in mind but he likes the itp terracross. there really expensive but i just wanted to get some opinions on tires before he buys some. thanks


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

either the terra crosses or the maxxis bighorns i had some terra crosses on my rancher for about 2 years and rode it everyday with very little wear, my brothers teryx had bighorns for about the same time now there on my dads teryx with quit a bit of tread left.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the tire/rim 411 section for "all around best tires" thread


----------

